# how long did it take to grow your waistlength hair?



## memee1978 (Apr 26, 2008)

i know that everyone hair grows at different rates....but i was curious....how long did it take you ladies to grow waistlength hair?it took me about 5 years because i had a couple of set backs...now i have healthy hair.....all comments and answers are welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jynkx (Apr 26, 2008)

i didnt vote because i really have no idea.  years and years and years ago when i started growing my hair out i wasnt keeping track of length or time.


----------



## taj (Apr 27, 2008)

Congradulations on growing your hair to waistlength!! You are exactly where I want to be. I didnt vote, I'm currently bsl or slightly longer. I dont know the exact length because I've been braiding for the past 6 months and prior to that I've had setbacks.


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not WSL either but I'd guess about 4 years + in general...


----------



## albane (Apr 27, 2008)

I had hair at the waist when I was 16, I cut it to brastap when I entered in the college, let it grow to miedback when I started working. I resumed gowing it to waist, at husband request, one year after I have been married. It took one and half year to go from midback to waist. I maintain it to waist for 1 and half year now. My husband love it. Haircare is a little uneasy, but I am dealing with.


----------



## Cichelle (Apr 27, 2008)

About three years, including my transition.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 27, 2008)

_Anyone grew sl to wl in 2 years? Great thread op_


----------



## Cichelle (Apr 27, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> _Anyone grew sl to wl in 2 years? Great thread op_



Yeah, my hair grew from around sl to waist in about two years, I think.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Apr 27, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> Yeah, my hair grew from around sl to waist in about two years, I think.


 
Doing what?


----------



## babyanjel (Apr 27, 2008)

About 3.5 years including my transition also...


----------



## Iansan (Apr 27, 2008)

It took about two years from shoulder length to waist length with a few deep trims along the way.


----------



## MzTami (Apr 27, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> About three years, including my transition.



your hair growth is amazing!!!


----------



## Poli (Apr 27, 2008)

My hair is about 1.5 inches away from my waist.  I have been growing it out for 10 years.  I started out with a Sinead O'connor. I will say it has grown more in the past two years since I have been taken good supplements. Good nutrition is the KEY!!!. I keep it in proctective styles at all times (braids) but really started taken care of myself the past 3 years and I mean really taken care of myself and what a difference it has made.


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 28, 2008)

Poli said:


> My hair is about 1.5 inches away from my waist. I have been growing it out for 10 years. I started out with a Sinead O'connor. I will say it has grown more in the past two years since I have been taken good supplements. Good nutrition is the KEY!!!. I keep it in proctective styles at all times (braids) but really started taken care of myself the past 3 years and I mean really taken care of myself and what a difference it has made.


 
Can you please elaborate on what things you have started doing different to take better care of yourself that have also made a difference with your hair? TIA!


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 28, 2008)

buttafly said:


> It took about two years from shoulder length to waist length with a few deep trims along the way.


 

OT:  I LOVE YOUR HAIR! PLEASE tell me you have a fotki!


----------



## freshlikemoi (Apr 28, 2008)

Interesting thread! It is quite inspiring to see ladies grow to waist length in 3 or less years.


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 28, 2008)

keeping the ends from breaking to me is a major factor.but i do have to say,having healthy hair was the foundation...my hair wasnt always healthy.i needed to learn how to get it back in to health.i would say for me.,,i had to start way back from color bone till waistlength for me took about 5 years....my hair was just damaged and dry,its like i had to learn to break the cycle....yor hair will grow,but its breaking at the same time....there is no length...now,it wont take me anytime to grow it.id say by,dec 2008 this year i may be tailbone or right dam near tail bone.but i want the thickness too.


----------



## audacity. (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Poli (Apr 28, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Can you please elaborate on what things you have started doing different to take better care of yourself that have also made a difference with your hair? TIA!


 
For the most part nutrition!! I drink a protein shake first thing in the morning.  I workout 5 days a week. I use really good supplements. I hardly ever eat fried foods, maybe twice a year. Low carbs. complex not simple. I drink alot of water.  Now of course I do have my downfalls BEER!!! but not alot.I eat clean about 95% of the time 9 (the eat clean diet is a great book I just bought) . Once I took the focus off my hair and started working on me with good nutrition everything just fell into place. I really don't do too much worrying about my hair, less is best. I used Surge 14 once then they stop making it. But I recently order the last one from Coffee so maybe I will use it some time in the future. I eat very blend things and really like them now. Not raw but less ingredients, I will eat turkey, chix, and fish and sometimes beef just not as much, my taste for it just isn't really there anymore. 

it's funny because my Mom said you waited til you're almost 40 to start growing hair. I tell her I just learned what my body likes and dislikes, which is good nutrition and it has made a difference in everything!!!!
http://www.eatcleandiet.com/

Just don't forget to take GOOD supplements. I believe you get what you pay for


----------



## Allandra (Apr 29, 2008)

It took me about 3 years.  I had a haircut in 1999 (way above the shoulder Bob), and I got to waist length around 2002.  I remember Jade21 was the one that told me 'OMG Allandra, you're at waist length.'  I was so excited.


----------



## lala (Apr 29, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> Yeah, my hair grew from around sl to waist in about two years, I think.


 
Mine did too...


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 29, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> About three years, including my transition.


 Im inspired. What is your average growth per month?


----------



## Honi (Apr 29, 2008)

About 2 years with no set backs.


----------



## Cichelle (Apr 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Im inspired. What is your average growth per month?



I think it's just that....average.   I don't know that my hair grows faster than most people's. Retention is the key.


----------



## sweetcashew (Apr 29, 2008)

About 2.5 years from 1 inch to waist (with 1/4 inch trims every 8 weeks.)


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 29, 2008)

sweetcashew said:


> About 2.5 years from 1 inch to waist (with 1/4 inch trims every 8 weeks.)


 
(&*$#*&$^Q*&^(@*)*@_)*!(!^%!^%$#

whoa!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 29, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> I think it's just that....average.  I don't know that my hair grows faster than most people's. Retention is the key.


 
I bun daily for protection along with DC and all that other good stuff.  I hope that helps retention.


----------



## A.Marie (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW, hair to your waist is amazing!  I am still working on it.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 29, 2008)

ladies all i can say is....

All of you are inspiring!

sweetcashew what did you do to get wsl? i' mean did you make changes as well to get you length? please do tell!!!!
I mean help a one incher out over here my hair +  ur hair = now cough up you reggie stat


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 29, 2008)

conditioner co washes is helping my hair a whole lot.my curles are getting very lengthy.my next goal is tailbone.i wonder how long thats gona take?


----------



## Iansan (Apr 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> OT:  I LOVE YOUR HAIR! PLEASE tell me you have a fotki!


Aww, thank you!  I love the thickness of yours too.  Nope, no fotki right now but I will put one together real soon.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 29, 2008)

i only want mbl. im apl right now. i just started taing care of my hair. i moisturize twice daily, wash and deep con every sunday and co wash every thursday. but i dont protective style.
how long do you all think it should take me and any advice would be good too.
all of your hair are so beautiful amazing and inspiring.


----------



## trini_rican (Apr 29, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> Yeah, my hair grew from around sl to waist in about two years, I think.


 

I saw that - and with a big chop too!!  That's crazy growth girlie!


----------



## bunny101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Poli said:


> For the most part nutrition!! I drink a protein shake first thing in the morning. I workout 5 days a week. I use really good supplements. I hardly ever eat fried foods, maybe twice a year. Low carbs. complex not simple. I drink alot of water. Now of course I do have my downfalls BEER!!! but not alot.I eat clean about 95% of the time 9 (the eat clean diet is a great book I just bought) . Once I took the focus off my hair and started working on me with good nutrition everything just fell into place. I really don't do too much worrying about my hair, less is best. I used Surge 14 once then they stop making it. But I recently order the last one from Coffee so maybe I will use it some time in the future. I eat very blend things and really like them now. Not raw but less ingredients, I will eat turkey, chix, and fish and sometimes beef just not as much, my taste for it just isn't really there anymore.
> 
> it's funny because my Mom said you waited til you're almost 40 to start growing hair. I tell her I just learned what my body likes and dislikes, which is good nutrition and it has made a difference in everything!!!!
> http://www.eatcleandiet.com/
> ...


 




Poli,

What good supplements do you take and where do you get them? Thanks


----------



## memee1978 (Apr 30, 2008)

i agree,eating healthy is a big factor too.what amazes me is that,i dont know of anyone in my family,1st2nd3rd cousions that had waistlength hair or longer.


----------



## Dubois007 (May 2, 2008)

I only  dream that my  hair will get that long


----------



## memee1978 (May 2, 2008)

Dubois007 said:


> I only dream that my hair will get that long


it can....good luck.a lot of woman are doing it now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DivaD04 (May 3, 2008)

see now sweetcashew isn't leaving her mark in her i guess i'll have to pm her...lol but ya'll that's amazing growth.... for those who couldn't bun what did ya'll do until then? I want to know. did you not comb just use your fingers, massages, rollersets, braids--no braids, did you steam everynight. what did you do to your short hair until you can actually do buns, big braids, twists, and twist n braid outs....ect.
i really want the hair fairy to come and grant my long hair wish!


----------



## sweetcashew (May 3, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> ladies all i can say is....
> 
> All of you are inspiring!
> 
> ...




I had the Halle Berry cut the I rocked for almost 2 years. I woke up one morning and just wanted my long hair back.
 So I grew it out to about 3 inches and put a full head weave in. My hair grew so fast under the weave it was ridiculous. I didn't trim it for the first 6 months. I took the weave out once a month and put in a fresh set but I washed and deep conditioned my hair every two weeks with the weave in. 

 I just made sure that my hair under the weave was always moisturized. Honestly I can't remember what I used. I know it wasn't anything special just some drug store moisturizer but I do remember using Isoplus Hair Dr. in a can.( any body remember this stuff? )

 I took the weave out after wearing it for just over a year. My hair was almost bra-strap. Then I colored it with Feria and it broke and fell out like crazy. Had to cut it. Then I red that Aaliyah used Joico K pak reconstructor  in her hair so i started using that once every two weeks followed with a moisturizing conditioner. ORS hair mayo mixed with oils,  honey and lots of stuff from the kitchen would be my deep conditioner once a week. I did rollersets only, flat ironed my roots and I'd spray it with Isoplus and wrap. That's all I did.

 I didn't even know LHCF existed at the time but I had already figured out the protein/ moisture balance, low heat and low manipulation thing on my own. I trimmed though. I may never know but I think that trimming my hair every 8 weeks keeps splits away. I never ever find split ends in my hair.

 So anyway, after finding the forum I realized that wearing the weave got me past shoulders without trouble.  Maybe if I hadn't worn the weave for that first year it would have taken me longer. When I found the forum I was shocked that there were other black women out there who had figured out hair care like I had.  I was only doing what I thought worked for me though.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 3, 2008)

*thank you sweetcashew*  i think i am ready to set my reggie with my protective styles for the year. SC, thanks for the response, my hair also loves braids and weaves so I am going to incorporate some of your techniques with my challenges. i have never attempted to grow my hair out until this year. even if I reach sl or apl i will be that much closer to my goal. wish me luck!




sweetcashew said:


> I had the Halle Berry cut the I rocked for almost 2 years. I woke up one morning and just wanted my long hair back.
> So I grew it out to about 3 inches and put a full head weave in. My hair grew so fast under the weave it was ridiculous. I didn't trim it for the first 6 months. I took the weave out once a month and put in a fresh set but I washed and deep conditioned my hair every two weeks with the weave in.
> 
> I just made sure that my hair under the weave was always moisturized. Honestly I can't remember what I used. I know it wasn't anything special just some drug store moisturizer but I do remember using Isoplus Hair Dr. in a can.( any body remember this stuff? )
> ...


----------



## DivaD04 (May 3, 2008)

i forgot to mention your hair is just simply beautiful!


----------



## memee1978 (May 3, 2008)

sweet cashew,how long would it take to grow tail bone length from waist length hair?


----------



## remnant (May 26, 2008)

Fine 4s said:


> I'm not WSL either but I'd guess about 4 years + in general...


 

I'm not WL either but I agree with Fine4s

edited: CONGRATULATION ladies for your beautiful WL hair , and thank you for your awesome tips and regimens


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (May 26, 2008)

I'm APL now in another year or two I'm gonna be here  .


----------



## audacity. (May 26, 2008)

Allandra said:


> It took me about 3 years. I had a haircut in 1999 (way above the shoulder Bob), and I got to waist length around 2002. I remember Jade21 was the one that told me 'OMG Allandra, you're at waist length.' I was so excited.


 
wouldn't y'all say that 3 years is average and 4 years is more realistic???




			
				sweetcashew said:
			
		

> About 2.5 years from 1 inch to waist (with 1/4 inch trims every 8 weeks.)


 
*sigh* i must be doing something wrong...


----------



## Starr1 (May 26, 2008)

It took me about 2 years to go from slightly longer than APL to waist without really trying, after I started being serious it took me 1.5 years from waist to 4" past tailbone it took me 1.5, and about a week ago I cut back to tailbone to thicken up my hemline and get rid of some unwanted ends. If I do what I'm supposed to with no setbacks, I should be at classic in just over a year- but of course I can never just do what I'm supposed to.


----------



## jujufireal (May 26, 2008)

congrats to all the WL ladies you do us proud


----------



## lipyt (May 26, 2008)

I don't know how you girls did it!  Waist length in 3 years!  I don't think it will be possible for me.  I grew my hair out from 1 inch afer a BC to a little past armpit in 3 years.  I'm thinking for me to get to WL it will take another 3 years...  I hope I get amazing growth like yall..


----------



## silvergirl (May 26, 2008)

i dont have waistlength hair but based on the average hair growth, id say from scratch it would take 3 years.


----------



## EMJazzy (May 26, 2008)

WL is a fantastic _and_ achievable goal  I would love to reach it myself.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

I cant lie i dont see me with waist lenght hair if that ever happens i would pass out.

I am hoping that next year i would be very very close to midbacklenght


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 18, 2009)

______________________


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 18, 2009)

Including transition, about 3.5 years.

It's the longest my hair has ever been in my life.


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 18, 2009)

One thing I'm noticing is that a lot of the ladies who reached waistlength in a relatively short space of time have type 3 hair...


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 19, 2009)

Height makes a HUGE difference...more so than hair texture, IMHO. A person who's under 5'5 will get there much faster than a person who's over 5'8. This is why you see kids w/ tons of hair but as they get bigger than hair seems shorter. It isn't (unless the cut it, of course) it's just that the rest of them has stretched out.

The same principle applies here.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 19, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> One thing I'm noticing is that a lot of the ladies who reached waistlength in a relatively short space of time have type 3 hair...


 

I was about to ask are their any 4Bs relaxed or natural with that type of growth?

I have been at this seriously 5 years and I am now where near waistlength.

I have had some medical issues, but even with that it has been seriously slow growing.  I am thinking it may take me another 3 or 4 before I get there at least.

I only know of two ladies with 4b  natural that may have gotten to waistlength or close to it and that is Sera and Sonce.  I believe they both have been at this for a minute at least 5 years.

You all do give me hope though.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 19, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I was about to ask are their any 4Bs relaxed or natural with that type of growth?
> 
> I have been at this seriously 5 years and I am now where near waistlength.
> 
> ...


 
*Fine 4s* (natural) and *HappilyMe* (relaxed) are WL+. I beloeve HappilyMe got it in sometime like a few years...she's a very oldhead member...Fine4s, dunno how long it took her. *CelinaStarr* is even longer than this and she has a very mixed textured head....in some ways, this makes it even harder than if she were ONLY a 3 or 4.

 There are some who simply don't claim any lengths here either who have that or longer!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting comments!


----------



## Enyo (Mar 22, 2010)

jamaraa said:


> Height makes a HUGE difference...more so than hair texture, IMHO. A person who's under 5'5 will get there much faster than a person who's over 5'8. This is why you see kids w/ tons of hair but as they get bigger than hair seems shorter. It isn't (unless the cut it, of course) it's just that the rest of them has stretched out. The same principle applies here.




Bumping. *Are there any ladies that are above 5'5" that are currently at WL? What's your height, how long did it take you, and from what point did you start growing? *If you have actual numbers, that'd be even better! Ya'll know I'm against body measurements when we are comparing hair! LOL!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## DarkAngell (Mar 22, 2010)

soun said:


> I'm not WL either but I agree with Fine4s
> 
> edited: CONGRATULATION ladies for your beautiful WL hair , and thank you for your awesome tips and regimens


 

I agree as well. I expect to reach WL by the end of this year and that will be just under 4 yrs. from the beginning of my transition.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 22, 2010)

Great thread! Where are our new WL'ers at???


----------



## Enyo (Mar 22, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Great thread! Where are our new WL'ers at???



Especially the 5'5" plus and the type 4's!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Mar 23, 2010)

Enyo said:


> Especially the 5'5" plus and the type 4's!!!!


 
Give me a few months, and I should be able to post in here. I'm natural, 4a and 5'9".

Not to take away from the beautiful WLers, but I think a lot of them are shorter than 5'6".


----------



## LadyRaider (Mar 23, 2010)

Most tall women I know have their height in their legs.


----------



## Enyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Ediese said:


> Give me a few months, and I should be able to post in here. I'm natural, 4a and 5'9".
> 
> Not to take away from the beautiful WLers, but I think a lot of them are shorter than 5'6".



I'm routing for you, sis. I need taller idols for inspiration. Good luck!


----------



## A.Marie (Mar 23, 2010)

Enyo said:


> I'm routing for you, sis. *I need taller idols for inspiration.* Good luck!


 

I have to agree with you on that one, because I am 5'11.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm close to wsl. It's taken me 2.5 years to get here.

Oh and I'm 5'4 but a giant at heart LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 23, 2010)

I may hit waist this year and i'm 5'1.  Sorry   Can't help that i'm short but it took a while to get here just the same


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 5'8.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 23, 2010)

I chose 1-3yrs because it took me about that long, I didnt trim as much either so that probably contributed.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 23, 2010)

I am one inch away (maybe less) from WSL and I'd say its been about 2 - 2.5 years. I started at SL. I am 5'3.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I chose 1-3 years


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

No relaxers in 2010. Last relaxer very end December 2009. BC'd to 2 inches and less April 2010. Let's see how long it takes to get to WSL. I grew my relaxed hair from SL to MBL in just a couple of years so let's see....


----------



## glittering0419 (Nov 17, 2012)

bumping

 very encouraging!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 17, 2012)

i keep getting stuck at bsl and the 1-2 times i have been mbl-ish i've had to cut back to apl or bsl. over the past year i have been more diligent about moisturizing/sealing as well as trimming very 3months. i plan on dc-ing as often as possible and doing harcore protein treatments every 4-6 weeks. i'm 5'11 with along torso but average length legs for my height (my pants usually are a 34-36 inch inseam). its taking forever to get to my goal  i plan on growing it longer if i can cause i'm a natural 3c/4a with tons of shrinkage....i don't wear it straight often either.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 17, 2012)

I am currently grazing WL. It took me 2 1/2 years. I had no idea it would take me that long but the first year my hair did a lot of healing before length started taking place so I guess that's normal. I'm 5'9.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am currently grazing WL. It took me 2 1/2 years. I had no idea it would take me that long but the first year my hair did a lot of healing before length started taking place so I guess that's normal.



What was your starting point (sorry if I missed it)?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 17, 2012)

allmundjoi said:


> What was your starting point (sorry if I missed it)?



Hi, my starting point is in my siggie.


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 17, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Hi, my starting point is in my siggie.



Aww so you gonna make me go in my browser? Lol-I am on my phone and can't see siggies.

.....omg beautiful hair (went into browser). Amazing retention!


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 19, 2012)

If we are counting from SL I'm on track to hit WL at about 2.5 years. If I count from bald to WL 4 years seems about right.


----------



## leiah (Nov 19, 2012)

I started with about 1 inch and it took me 3 years.


----------



## kurlllz (Nov 19, 2012)

I went from the short length pic to the length in the longer-lengthed pic in about 3 years.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 19, 2012)

allmundjoi said:


> Aww so you gonna make me go in my browser? Lol-I am on my phone and can't see siggies.
> 
> .....omg beautiful hair (went into browser). Amazing retention!



LMBO!!!! Sorry I didn't realize the phone thingy. I wasn't thinking. LOL!!

Thanks!


----------

